# So I want to drive to Greece this winter....



## Deleted member 62288

Advice, comments, suggestions etc, All are welcome. - Thanks

As yet, undecided but I'm leaning heavily towards Greece for the winter.

I'll be landing in Calais this coming weekend and after a brief visit to Belgium for coffee, chocolate and ciggies, I'll be heading south.

Provisionally heading to Marseilles and going approximately along the coast, into Italy and down to southern Italy for a ferry crossing.

For the unaware, I'm oldphart retiree and paraplegic, travelling alone except for my loyal Jack Russell named Dave. Dave is 14.

These factors are only mentioned as they affect my choices and available options. (eg I can't park up 10 minutes walk from a "must see attraction" and Dave the dog must be welcome) .

Ferries are worrisome as most require the pooch to be jailed for the duration, he's never sinned enough to be locked in a cage and he's too old to be expected to endure it.

I do travel with an electric mobility scooter but I tend to unload the rear garage only if I am staying more than a couple of days in a safe(ish) spot or campsite.

Other than these things, I don't allow anything to worry me and I'm very open minded and inquisitive and I fear little.

Any and all comments welcomed - Thanks, james


----------



## jeffmossy

We intend to do the same in the very near future , so will keep a close eye on the replies , and good luck on your travels


----------



## Al Sourer

*Greece and the Greeks*

Hi We traveled over to Kefallonia via Patras on the Greek mainland , Our route was via Brindisi in southern Italy, I would suggest some work needed re ferry as there websites are not the best.
We had absolutely no problems with the trip we wild camped for three weeks apart from visiting relatives on Kefallonia cheap eating out Lidl everywhere Wine a bit iffy, people fine , Its the old story be considerate when parking ( we parked on beaches quays side roads etc no problems ) but Athens a big disappointment 
Dirty and full unhappy people.
Good luck ( we're off to Morocco in January) 
 Al Sourer


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*addendum*

If the ferries don't suit the pooch, I may do it the long way around along the Adriatic coast, via Italy, Slovenia, Croatia, Montenegro and Albania into northern Greece.

I'll be checking the pet passport and vehicle insurance jurisdictions before selecting this route.

This option sounds more adventurous. 

somebody talk me into it.

james


----------



## mickymost

FringeDweller said:


> If the ferries don't suit the pooch, I may do it the long way around along the Adriatic coast, via Italy, Slovenia, Croatia, Montenegro and Albania into northern Greece.
> 
> I'll be checking the pet passport and vehicle insurance jurisdictions before selecting this route.
> 
> This option sounds more adventurous.
> 
> somebody talk me into it.
> 
> james




Hi James fellow Hymer Owner

Reading your first post here I dont think you need much talking into this adventure as you need to put your old fella dog named Dave first as a priority.I know nothing of this route you are considering but many on this forum will no doubt be happy to guide you!

whatever you do stay safe and pat the dog for me

atb Michael


----------



## bartman

If you decide on the overland route, if you haven't already done so you should check whether your insurance policy and breakdown cover includes Montenegro and Albania.


----------



## RichardHelen262

I have only done this route once, in a sprinter van for work and sailed from Brindisi to Patras, and they allow you to go to come and go to the car deck as and whenever you like and even stay/ sleep in your motor home, I just turned up at brindisi and booked and paid for the ferry there


----------



## vanmandan

I assume you're going down the Rhone valley to Marseilles, then along the Ligurian coast ......
might run into problems with the bridge being down in Genoa,you could bypass that & head to Venice 
& catch the ferry to Patras.
I'm disabled from a stroke & never book a cabin on a ferry...,always just shut the blinds
& keep a low profile....never had a problem.
another possibility......ferry from Marseilles or Toulon to Sardinia, ferry again to Palermo,
enjoy Sicily....then ferry over to mainland Italy & catch the ferry from Bari to Patras.
I've done a few winters in Greece,....but now on my 8th winter in southern Sicily,
which I much prefer. 
you could of course do the Swiss or Austrian route,..... personally, I don't do snow.
hope your travels go well....keep us posted.
ciao, D.


----------



## witzend

helen262 said:


> they allow you to go to come and go to the car deck as and whenever you like and even stay/ sleep in your motor home,



We sailed camping on board with Anek but they only allow it summer sailings (check Dates) and everyone did not have access  to car deck we had a pass key issued. 

Booked ferry with  Boat / Ferry tickets reservation Online. Ferries to Greece and Greek islands online booking system All Greek Ferries routes from/to Italy, Greece, Albania, Turkey and Greek islands. Ferries in Greece. Sea Travel Ferries to Greek islands. Greek Ferrie   they are agents who offer the best deal from several companies

This couples blog might help their members here  Greece | Clune Gap Years


----------



## jagmanx

*Snow !*

They say
"There's no business like SNOW business"..
But as others have posted "plan" to avoid !
Good luck !


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Pet friendly cabins*

We spent last winter in Greece. Ended up getting the boat from Italy both there and back. Between April and October one ferry line offers camping on board where you can stay inside your motorhome on the deck. We travelled outside these times and ended up paying for a pet friendly cabin. Our dogs were able to be walked on the deck but not allowed anywhere else inside - just straight from the cabin to the deck.  They got to &#55357;&#56489; on the poop deck!
We had intended to drive down through Montenegro and Albania.  However as we left Croatia going into Montenegro we were told by the customs official that we should have had the rabies blood titer test. Some of these countries are high rabies risk which means the blood test should have been completed. We did not fancy having a problem getting out of Albania for it for instance, with the dog. So we ended up reversing back up and catching the ferry from Italy. 
Some of the ferry companies offer a discount if you take out membership.  Free and you can do it online. It’s also free to change your booking. I was recommended a company in London to make the Greek ferry bookings. Viamare on (020) 8206 3420. They will take your membership number and apply the discount. Much easier to use them as they speak English and the websites can be quite confusing for motorhomes.   Same price as booking direct. 
Staying in Greece will be a doddle for you. You can park in any carparks and pretty much anywhere, out of season.   The only roads we found to be particularly bad were up in the mountains.   Lots of places where you could park a few days or even weeks get your scooter out. Water really easy to find… It really is motorhome heaven.
 Lots of wild dogs. The governments stats state 1 million but it’s probably higher. They are mostly male and looking for food. We only found a couple in the centre of Athens and near Corinth that where aggressive. Initially we try to keep our dog away from them but we gave up in the end. Just to warn you… We went with one dog and came back with a second.


----------



## Deleted member 62288

jagmanx said:


> They say
> "There's no business like SNOW business"..
> But as others have posted "plan" to avoid !
> Good luck !



Thanks, I agree with you, I don't do snow, I plan to avoid inclement weather and bask in winter sunshine. 
This is my primary objective - sunshine and warm weather. (well, it must also include sex, drugs and rock & roll, where possible)

If I was able to, I would have avoided leaving it this late in the year to exit the UK, but immovable circumstances have driven my time-lines. Now it's November and I must face whatever is between me and le soleil.

This translates into winter weather in France, whatever it gives me will be transitory only, perhaps 5 days & nights while en-route.

Whichever route I travel, it will require me to cross the mountains so que sera sera, the weather can change significantly but it's only going to affect me minimally (he said optimistically).

Not sure about what to expect should I select the Adriatic route (weather wise) but I am adopting a purely flexible approach, making decisions as required..

I'll be avoiding the route via Switzerland/Austria specifically to avoid the cold, I'm banking on a direct southerly route to Marseilles as the path of least resistance regarding the weather.

But, who knows what lies in wait ?  This is a part of any adventure.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

Clunegapyears said:


> We spent last winter in Greece. Ended up getting the boat from Italy both there and back. Between April and October one ferry line offers camping on board where you can stay inside your motorhome on the deck. We travelled outside these times and ended up paying for a pet friendly cabin. Our dogs were able to be walked on the deck but not allowed anywhere else inside - just straight from the cabin to the deck.  They got to �� on the poop deck!
> We had intended to drive down through Montenegro and Albania.  However as we left Croatia going into Montenegro we were told by the customs official that we should have had the rabies blood titer test. Some of these countries are high rabies risk which means the blood test should have been completed. We did not fancy having a problem getting out of Albania for it for instance, with the dog. So we ended up reversing back up and catching the ferry from Italy.
> Some of the ferry companies offer a discount if you take out membership.  Free and you can do it online. It’s also free to change your booking. I was recommended a company in London to make the Greek ferry bookings. Viamare on (020) 8206 3420. They will take your membership number and apply the discount. Much easier to use them as they speak English and the websites can be quite confusing for motorhomes.   Same price as booking direct.
> Staying in Greece will be a doddle for you. You can park in any carparks and pretty much anywhere, out of season.   The only roads we found to be particularly bad were up in the mountains.   Lots of places where you could park a few days or even weeks get your scooter out. Water really easy to find… It really is motorhome heaven.
> Lots of wild dogs. The governments stats state 1 million but it’s probably higher. They are mostly male and looking for food. We only found a couple in the centre of Athens and near Corinth that where aggressive. Initially we try to keep our dog away from them but we gave up in the end. Just to warn you… We went with one dog and came back with a second.



Many Thanks, splendid info. 

What is the time spent on a ferry crossing ? is it a long haul or short ? eg a couple of hours or longer ?

Doesn't the pet passport cover the rabies issues ? my pooch has had 2 or three rabies jabs that are noted in his passport, what else do the Albanians require ?

I'm familiar with the wild dogs issue, while in Spain up in the Sierra Nevada, packs of wild dogs would roam freely - even around the town (Orgiva), I've seen a wild dog steal a carrier bag of shopping and run off with it !, they also have stolen items left outside the camper, a single muddy boot, an empty dog bowl, anything that smells edible I guess. They are mostly infested with all manner of fleas and parasites, so I keep my pooch well away from them

Also the feral cats, Dave the dog hates cats but he met his match on several occasions where he confronted them and they retaliated and won.
james


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Minoan 20% off offer ...*



FringeDweller said:


> Many Thanks, splendid info.
> 
> What is the time spent on a ferry crossing ? is it a long haul or short ? eg a couple of hours or longer ?
> 
> Doesn't the pet passport cover the rabies issues ? my pooch has had 2 or three rabies jabs that are noted in his passport, what else do the Albanians require ?
> 
> I'm familiar with the wild dogs issue, while in Spain up in the Sierra Nevada, packs of wild dogs would roam freely - even around the town (Orgiva), I've seen a wild dog steal a carrier bag of shopping and run off with it !, they also have stolen items left outside the camper, a single muddy boot, an empty dog bowl, anything that smells edible I guess. They are mostly infested with all manner of fleas and parasites, so I keep my pooch well away from them
> 
> Also the feral cats, Dave the dog hates cats but he met his match on several occasions where he confronted them and they retaliated and won.
> james



Look what just pinged into my In Box
Early Booking Offer 20% - Travel from Italy to Greece | Minoan Lines
Grimaldi may be offering a discount too.

We caught the ferry from Ancona to Igoumenitsa and return from Patras to Ancona.  Both are overnight, approx, 12 hrs to Ig, and then the boat goes onto Patras.  Food expensive ... take your own.  Cabins reasonably comfy with showers.

Pet Passport covers EU.  Croatia counts as EU for Pet Scheme and Van Insurance.  You'll need green cards for BIH, Montenegro and Albania.  I believe you can buy the insurance at borders, but I have no aid where or how good it is.  As you are off soon, this may be an issue for you as the green card has to be hand signed and posted to you ... we waited at a friend's house in Germany for ours ... it came home and my parents had to onward post it.  Look at the Gov web site ... there are 3 levels of rabies ... none, controlled and high.  For non EU and high, you need to have the rabies blood titer test ... samples taken after 30 days of jab.  We had both dogs tested in Crete.  Oscar failed as his antibodies level did not reach the high bar of the pass mark.  He had another rabies jab early ... 18 months early, as we were working on the UK 3 yearly.  Retested in UK recently and passed, but I will be doing the rabies jab annually from now, as this is what the rest of Europe does and i don't want either dogs' titer test to lapse.

A lot of wild dogs in Greece have leichminois (spelling!), as well as fleas.  Leich is not transferable dog to dog, only by sand fly.  Neither of my dogs caught any fleas or ticks as they are both protected.  I took sufficient medications from the UK for Oscar, but then bought local protection for both dogs in Greece ... the local medicines / protections may be better as they are geared up for local diseases. Fewer cats than in Italy and Spain.

Xamper Xontact is rubbish for Greece.  Park for Nite is much better.  And best of all is Peejays Greece stopovers.  Our blog has a page with a google map of where we stayed.

Don't be put off by difficulties ... Greece is a fabulous country.  As soon as we can (medical issues at the mo) we are heading back.


----------



## phillybarbour

Seen a few British vans in Greece while I’ve been there (not in our van). Sounds great.


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*status today*

I've just woken up in Adinkerke, under some trees on a brisk autumn morning. Sunny & dry but chilly.

Not helped by chronic lower back pain and a painful cough and chest infection. I struggled to get across the forecourt to pay for fuel yesterday.

Not the best start to a winter adventure. 

Yesterday (Sunday) I travelled north from Calais on the A19 and was disappointed to see the southern lanes blocked by the French fuel protesters, driving cars at very slow speeds, with miles of traffic behind them. 

I looked up which other areas might be affected by these protests, to see that the entire country is affected, wall to wall. 
Fuel protests in France: MAP reveals locations of planned road blocks - The Local

This has screwed up the plan for a direct route to southern France, so I'll be seeking to get to Italy via alternate routes.

So, it looks like my best plan is to track down a peaceful place to stop for a day or so to give my body a rest while I figure out my next moves.


watch this space, james


----------



## witzend

FringeDweller said:


> I've just woken up in Adinkerke, under some trees on a brisk autumn morning. Sunny & dry but chilly.  james



Glad to hear your on your way sorry to hear your not enjoying best of health hope it improves soon. Are the fuel protests going to last more than a day. I don't know where you plan to cross into Italy but check if using a mountain pass as some are likely to be closed for snow by now and the Mont Blanc Tunnel is expensive €57 one way and I believe in a emissions zone now

Just looked at google your in a good place to buy tobacco 4 shops in main rd by canal


----------



## voyagerstan

Beware grease can get very cold been snowed in a couple of times brown in the Peloponnese Athens to gets the snow .


----------



## john1974

great Trip James, agree the cold will get too Greece.. if you could hang about in Crete you may have a nice month or two, it's about as far south as you can get.  Ferry issue noted.

I am Wel Jel.. I have long been hankering for a Greece driving trip and I will make it happen.!

I can't add much, having driven to Croatia and through Croatia on two different trips - its all easy..

As said, insurance after there is worth checking.

John


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Status : 26th November, up in the Alps, it's snowing....*

What an interesting week it has been for me.

I was stuck in Belgium Sunday to Wednesday, hardly able to stand up or hobble, a firey throat and lungs plus a head full of cold.Chronic hip & lower back pain, I considered going home.. but hey, where's the adventure in West Sussex ? so ever onward...

The Garmin refused to load any maps and kept going into a loop, several calls to Garmin and I eventually lost my rag and smashed the poxy thing - a certain way to waste no further time on the wretched device.

Wednesday morning I called a local cab company in Adinkerke who took me to a tech-shop where I purchased a new TomTom and we're out of the blocks and off !

Plan A was to drive due south to Marseilles and decide on Iberia or Italy/Greece, but the yellow toerags were clogging up the entire country so Plan B evolved.

Plan B was to head through Switzerland and into Italy, discarding the Iberia option, so onward through Belgium and Luxembourg. 
Close to the Swiss border, I looked up customs allowances and pooch passport issues and instantly decided to revert to Plan A and diverted south, headed for Marseilles.

This is because the Swiss cigarette allowance is 1x carton of 200, I'd just bought 3 months supply (12 cartons) in Belgium and was not going to pay duty on them.

So off we go south again, then we hit the yellow jerkoffs just north of Lyon. I've had to run the gauntlet 6 times to date, losing about half a day total of travel time.

I sussed it out after the first delay and "friendly chat" with the protestors, leave a hi-vis jobby on the dash board and honk the horn like crazy, many thumbs up, they think I'm now on the team and cheerfully let me pass without hassle.

I then modified plan B into Plan B2, I turned towards the Alps, and headed towards Turin.

Which, dear reader is where I am right now, up in the Alps, in the snow in a lay-by. Very close to the Italian border just outside of a town called Leverney.

TomTom says 2.25 hours to Turin, I assume that is mostly downhill (or rather down the mountain).

It's black outside so I'll take a couple of snaps in the morning.

I just filled up the LPG tanks yesterday so I'll be good for heat tonight, It's 3C outside and snow is falling and laying.

Hoping that the roads aren't too icy between here and the foot of the Alps.

Never a dull moment in my life... Happy Days

james


----------



## guerdeval

Never mind how you're doing, I want to know how Dave is doing?  :wave:


----------



## Clunegapyears

Love your bouncing between Plans. We often change part way through the day.


----------



## Deleted member 62288

guerdeval said:


> Never mind how you're doing, I want to know how Dave is doing?  :wave:



Dave El Perro is dandy, he loves to travel, he wasn't too keen on the snow this morning, but we finally escaped France and are currently parked up in Italy, Lombardy, near Brescia.

I plan to travel the length of Italy along  the Adriatic coast.

I'll be looking at the ferry arrangements once I get to Italy's heel.


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Status : 27 Novenber, Brescia Italy*



Clunegapyears said:


> Love your bouncing between Plans. We often change part way through the day.



Getting through France has been like swimming in a tarpit, I departed Flanders last wednesday (21st Nov) and only today managed to get into Italy.

This morning, atop Mont Blanc, my passage to Turin was blocked, the D1006 was snowed in at Termignon.

I had to turn around and head back down the mountain to pick up the Frejus tunnel. That goes on forever, cost 58 Euro one way.

What a difference a day makes, 24 little hours, The italian weather is warm and sunny, the solar panels kicked in for the first time in ages.

I've now got through the traffic around Milan and Turin I thought Madrid and Valencia were bad but oooh man today was challenging.

I've gone from the sleety s-bends of Mont Blanc to the never ending Frjus tunnel, through 4 chokka lanes of maniac drivers between Turin and here at Brescia.

I'm not stopping for any sight seeing, just for fuel, food and comfort breaks, I plan to drive until I hit T-shirt weather and look for a campsite for a scrub up.

I've managed to find MH service points 3x along the way for the black & grey tanks, but so far I haven't found a fresh water supply. The one tap I did find was at a dump station so I avoided that, not even sure if it was potable. and didn't want to contaminate the fw tank.

Although my Gaslow tanks are both almost full, I wanted to see what the score is in Italy. 
First forecourt was manned and the bloke declined to sell me any. "In Italy gas is for traction only, no campers"
Second forecourt was also manned and he happily topped me up and used the same adaptor as in France - the wide circular jobby only need 6 euros worth which was a bit embarrassing but I made up the purchase with half a tank of diesel, a pint of milk and a giant italiam sausage for the dog.

I'm confused at the actual status of MHs and re-fillable gas systems in Italy, I'll be learning over the next few weeks.

I've dialled the TomTom in for Venice and will then head down the coast, tomorrow.

I'll be peeling off the motorways sometime soon, in search of a supermarket and drinking water.

I feel so blessed and fortunate that I am having so much fun.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*A few (low quality) pictures from this morning*





First one in Dave the dog in his PJs - youhave to look carefully, he's got his Hi-Vis jacket on.
2 & 3 were from the window at the area around last night's park up.
4th one is the services at the Italian end of the Frejus tunnel. First sunshine since I departed UK.

james


----------



## Canalsman

LPG in Italy is restricted to use for motive power.

I too have had refusals but some attendants are more flexible than others ...


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*29th November: castelguglielmo, Veneto, Italy*

Found a splendid municipal MH parking area in  Castelguglielmo, Veneto, Italy, I've sent the details to POI Admin.

Free electric, 6A (afaik) , free grey/black disposal, free drinking water, nice, clean and quiet area in a small town with friendly locals.
Whole area is paved & flat, 10 marked parking bays, I'm the only one here.


The free electric is heating up the hot water and topping up the batteries.
After a scrub-up and tidy up, I'll be seeking out the local supermarket/shops.

I may relax here for a day or so, makes a very welcome change from the lorry parks on the motorways.

james


----------



## delicagirl

i am so enjoying your adventures and envy you.....   i dont like going to very popular places in high season and inevitably that means poorer weather to get to where i  want to go...   but you are an inspiration.....  

keep up the blog please... :have fun:


----------



## John H

Hi - just discovered this thread. Greece is a fantastic destination but it can be very cold in winter (snow is not uncommon in Athens). Since you are heading down through Italy, have you considered Sicily? We spent two winter months (December and January) there a few years back and the weather is certainly kinder than mainland Greece at that time of year. It can be damp but considerably warmer on average. I would describe the winter weather on Sicily as similar to Portugal but damper than southern Spain. Just a thought - but whatever you decide, good luck and have a good winter.


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Italy not inWC POI so here are the details*



FringeDweller said:


> Found a splendid municipal MH parking area in  Castelguglielmo, Veneto, Italy, I've sent the details to POI Admin.
> 
> Free electric, 6A (afaik) , free grey/black disposal, free drinking water, nice, clean and quiet area in a small town with friendly locals.
> Whole area is paved & flat, 10 marked parking bays, I'm the only one here.
> 
> 
> The free electric is heating up the hot water and topping up the batteries.
> After a scrub-up and tidy up, I'll be seeking out the local supermarket/shops.
> 
> I may relax here for a day or so, makes a very welcome change from the lorry parks on the motorways.
> 
> james




Italy not in WC POI so here are the details 

45.02235 11.53498
Via Alessandro Volta (far end)
Signposted campervan parking
castelguglielmo, Veneto, Italy
45020


castelguglielmo Municiple MH parking.
Free electric (afaik) 6A
free drinking water
free grey & black waste disposal
Rubbish bins
10 marked flat pitches
Paved surfaces
Clean, tidy & quiet.
Friendly locals.

300m from shops


----------



## Deleted member 74361

FringeDweller said:


> Italy not in WC POI so here are the details
> 
> 45.02235 11.53498
> Via Alessandro Volta (far end)
> Signposted campervan parking
> castelguglielmo, Veneto, Italy
> 45020
> 
> 
> castelguglielmo Municiple MH parking.
> Free electric (afaik) 6A
> free drinking water
> free grey & black waste disposal
> Rubbish bins
> 10 marked flat pitches
> Paved surfaces
> Clean, tidy & quiet.
> Friendly locals.
> 
> 300m from shops



Sounds very good.

What are the rates?

Geoff


----------



## jagmanx

*We used sostas in Italy*

Summer 2008
A range but many free good sites some with meters for EHU (1 or 2 Euros)
Others 5 Euros for a paved surface
Some with Free EHU Rapino and Cuneo for example

A lovely farm site at Falze di Piave  45.85766, 12.16617 North of Venice...Highly recommended

Our stopovers in Italy


----------



## Deleted member 62288

nicholsong said:


> Sounds very good.
> 
> What are the rates?
> 
> Geoff



Zero, all free

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*30 November*

This park up is a luxury, so I've decided to stay a while and relax, catching up with a few chores.

Today's objective is to find a supermarket, the TomTom pointed me at the local Piazza, so off I went, (it was just around the corner) had I been able bodied, I would have taken a stroll, but as it is, I took the Hymer.

Straight around the corner and into the Friday market, nowhere to park and just enough room to get through the market without squashing any of the friendly locals.

So, I just had a wander around the country lanes for a couple of hours, many small hamlets and lovely countryside.

Found a local village shop - it would be a posh Italian Deli in the UK, got a bag of groceries and back to the country lanes.

A local garage/filling station was happy to top up the LPG along with half a tank of diesel, that makes it 3x yes to LPG with only 1x refusal.

I've noticed that almost all filling stations in Italy sell GPL (LPG) so it's easy to find and they also do the filling for you.

Another thing I've noticed is that they frequently have a bar! I rarely drink anyway, but they all sell superb coffee and toasted Italian sarnies, sheer heaven.

I popped in for a double espresso, I really am beginning to double down on my coffee addiction this last week or so, I've been pulling into service area just for the coffee and toasties.

I'll be staying here for a day or so, I've dug the foot spa out of the garage and will be treating my feet to a relaxing buzzy, bubbly massage.
The NutriBullet will be pressed into service, I almost packed the electric espresso machine but foolishly left it behind. 
I must have had a senior moment when I packed the Iron and left the espresso machine behind, such bad judgement.
When I find a supermarket, I'm hoping that they sell those stove-top ally jobbies.

The laundry is building up so I'll have to track down laundry facilities that doesn't involve icy mountain streams.

I popped the Oyster up to catch some news, I see that the yellow jackets have now spilled over into Belgium and Zerohedge are talking about a diesel shortage coming to Europe. European Gas Stations Out Of Diesel: French Refinery Strike Deepens Crisis | Zero Hedge

But, I'm feeling lucky.

I will be resuming my southbound journey (whenever) till I get to the ferry ports and see what the craic is with the crossings/dogs/stealth (as in stay in the MH with the pooch) My back injury doesn't do boats too well, but loafing in the van for 6 hours is probably do-able.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Looks like a very enjoyable vacation*



jagmanx said:


> Summer 2008
> A range but many free good sites some with meters for EHU (1 or 2 Euros)
> Others 5 Euros for a paved surface
> Some with Free EHU Rapino and Cuneo for example
> 
> A lovely farm site at Falze di Piave  45.85766, 12.16617 North of Venice...Highly recommended
> 
> Our stopovers in ItalyView attachment 68767



That is impressive and inspirational. Thank you.

You want to share the co-ordinates ?

james


----------



## Canalsman

Don't forget that Google Maps makes a good search tool for things such as supermarkets.


----------



## jagmanx

*Maps me as well*



POI Admin said:


> Don't forget that Google Maps makes a good search tool for things such as supermarkets.



Found a hardware store in southern Sicily !


----------



## Clunegapyears

*Coffee addiction*

Look out for Pocket Coffee. Chocolate with a serious hit of espresso inside. Vanmandan got me onto these. I ate about 10 one evening, no wonder I couldn’t sleep.


----------



## jagmanx

*My 2018 stopovers*

Also places of interest
Stopovers are normally preceded by a number

2018 - 

2018 - Google My Maps

This is an UPDATED link
Pm me if it not working..or post a reply


----------



## Deleted member 62288

jagmanx said:


> Found a hardware store in southern Sicily !



If the ferries to Greece prove to be a hassle, I'll probably go into Sicily for the winter.

All destinations so far have been on the chilly side, especially during the night.


----------



## jagmanx

*We did not*

Particularly enjoy Sicily.

Just saying not much free camping but I expect the sites will be cheaper.
SEE Roger Haworth blogspot one of the posts on this thread..They enjoyed Sicily
Ann and Roger travel

I got the impression that southern Italy does get snow in the mountains.
The E45 is toll free in the south and for an M-Way quite pleasant even pretty

Very handy new campsite a bit rough and ready here.
Google Maps
and a Eurospin supermarket nearby 
About 30mins from the ferries to Messina


----------



## Clunegapyears

Sicily is marmite- we really liked it. Chaotic but charming with as many ancient sites as Greece. A lot of people are put off by the roads but you become accustomed. People are so chilled and the arancini (rice balls) are the best in Italy.


----------



## vanmandan

I've found quite a number of roads in southern Sicily have been resurfaced in the past year, to a surprisingly high standard.
better than anything in the UK. expansion joints on bridges & viaducts still a pain in the butt, but that's the same all over Italy.
many thanks for my Christmas present Kathrine.....woolen hankies !!!....who'd of thought. ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*3 Dec: Heading south today*

I've spent 3 days relaxing here, the free 220v ehu is a welcome bonus. I'll be resuming the travels with empty waste tanks and full water/LPG/diesel tanks - perfect. It's been chilly every night since 18th Nov, I'll be glad to find some sunshine and warm. 

Greece is getting a lot of snow in the mountains and rain over the lowlands, not what I am seeking, but I'll press onwards.

Set TomTom for Bari, 736 km south from here. Selected the coastal route, avoiding toll roads, I'll be venturing off the main roads as the fancy takes me.
Bari - Apulia - Discover Italy


13+ hours driving time, I'll spread it over 3 or 4 days, nice and easy drive with no schedules or imperatives, other than self-indulgences plus lotsa coffee. 

Just before leaving the UK I bought a DJI Mavic 2 Pro which I now need to learn about, I did fly (and crash) it briefly. It's been too chilly to faff about outdoors so I've resisted the temptation to fly it since, I'm hoping that the climate will be better by the weekend. 
DJI Mavic 2 Pro Drone - Jessops

Thanks for reading, james


----------



## jagmanx

*We travelled North near the Adriatic coast*



FringeDweller said:


> I've spent 3 days relaxing here, the free 220v ehu is a welcome bonus. I'll be resuming the travels with empty waste tanks and full water/LPG/diesel tanks - perfect. It's been chilly every night since 18th Nov, I'll be glad to find some sunshine and warm.
> 
> Greece is getting a lot of snow in the mountains and rain over the lowlands, not what I am seeking, but I'll press onwards.
> 
> Set TomTom for Bari, 736 km south from here. Selected the coastal route, avoiding toll roads, I'll be venturing off the main roads as the fancy takes me.
> Bari - Apulia - Discover Italy
> 
> 
> 13+ hours driving time, I'll spread it over 3 or 4 days, nice and easy drive with no schedules or imperatives, other than self-indulgences plus lotsa coffee.
> 
> Just before leaving the UK I bought a DJI Mavic 2 Pro which I now need to learn about, I did fly (and crash) it briefly. It's been too chilly to faff about outdoors so I've resisted the temptation to fly it since, I'm hoping that the climate will be better by the weekend.
> DJI Mavic 2 Pro Drone - Jessops
> 
> Thanks for reading, james



You may find it difficult to avoid the M-Ways and make good time.
The tolls are very reasonable (IMO) (unlike France)
The problem you will have is using your Credit Card or cash to pay as the pay station tickets and payment devices are on the left !
The do have an easypass with APNU where you simply slow down...NOT SURE how the payment works for non-Italians
BUT someone will help or  GOOGLE IT


----------



## Deleted member 62288

jagmanx said:


> You may find it difficult to avoid the M-Ways and make good time.
> The tolls are very reasonable (IMO) (unlike France)
> The problem you will have is using your Credit Card or cash to pay as the pay station tickets and payment devices are on the left !
> The do have an easypass with APNU where you simply slow down...NOT SURE how the payment works for non-Italians
> BUT someone will help or  GOOGLE IT



I've ended up with an unpaid toll ticket - 66 euros - the machine declined my cards and demanded cash, which I declined. 
Not sure how this will end. 

I've got a LHD van so the booths aren't a problem.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

Clunegapyears said:


> Look out for Pocket Coffee. Chocolate with a serious hit of espresso inside. Vanmandan got me onto these. I ate about 10 one evening, no wonder I couldn’t sleep.



I just bought 2x boxes of these 18 per box....

I'm blaming you for another addiction...

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*3 December - evening*

didn't get too far south today, perhaps 100km of B roads masquerading as a motorway, wizzed past a couple of Aldi stores before I drove into Ravenna for a couple of bags of groceries.
Ravenna: Italy's Byzantium by Rick Steves

Parked up in the centre of town in a huge carpark for the night.

still chilly.

james


----------



## jagmanx

FringeDweller said:


> I've ended up with an unpaid toll ticket - 66 euros - the machine declined my cards and demanded cash, which I declined.
> Not sure how this will end.
> 
> I've got a LHD van so the booths aren't a problem.
> 
> james



Good  to LHD Yes I did notice that from the Delicagirl post on mirrors/cameras etc

66 Euros is a lot ! Most of our tolls were under 10????
A total of 117 euros for all  Italy (see map) although our Moho is I think smaller than yours !
Plus 110 euros for ferries (Sicily)
Just checked my expenses log !..Yes as posted
PS no problem with a mastercard (PostOffice variety)


----------



## Clunegapyears

vanmandan said:


> I've found quite a number of roads in southern Sicily have been resurfaced in the past year, to a surprisingly high standard.
> better than anything in the UK. expansion joints on bridges & viaducts still a pain in the butt, but that's the same all over Italy.
> many thanks for my Christmas present Kathrine.....woolen hankies !!!....who'd of thought. ;-)



Hope you’ve not opened it already!!!  Naughty boy!


----------



## jagmanx

*San Marino*

Not too far south of you
Cheap fuel
Free car park near the gondola 
Disposal and fresh water in one of the areas

Then Inland from Foggia is
Google Maps 
Quiet town/village just be careful of your route out

Then maybe Matera
Nice camp here manager will taxi you into the town and back for a small fee
Quite high so probably a bit chilly
Google Maps


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Day 22: Sunday 9th December*

Has anyone experienced the non-toll s16 route along the Adriatic Italian coast ? It's really something else to behold. It is the worst maintained road I have ever encountered.

It takes you through the centre of every town along the route, it really taxes your patience, concentration and driving skills to the max.

My tyres and suspension really took a lot of hammer with the uneven and pot-holed surfaces. 

I'm really glad that I had just replaced the ISRI seats with suspension seats - they are proving to be a sound investment and are good for the spine and general driving comfort.

Arrived at Bari yesterday and started to phone around the ferry companies. Anek/Superfast and Grimaldi operate from Bari to Greece. 

Daily ferry departures to Igoumenitsa port in Greece and to the port of Patras are available.

I wanted "camping on deck", where I would be allowed to stay in the motorhome, with the option of walking the dog every couple of hours as needed. 
This option is available, but only during the summer season, from April. The crossing times are 10 hours to Igoumenitsa and 16 hours to Patras.

The options available at this time of the year all involved me being separated from the pooch for most of the crossing. 

A stealth crossing, where I would ignore the rules and stay in the camper would require me to somehow persuade the pooch that he couldn't pee for 10 or 16 hours, this is obviously not a realistic proposition.

So a new plan is required.

I've decided to head back north, along the med coast, Naples, Rome etc and along the French southern coast and spend my winter in Iberia.

The three weeks on the road so far have been chilly with minimal sunshine, this is not what I am looking for so it's Spain & Portugal until the spring (ish).

The situation in France is looking to be a challenge, there is widespread fuel rationing and the Yellow Vest protests are getting more lively but I'll have to run the gauntlet to get across France and into Spain..

Italy looks like a splendid spring/summer destination, they are really geared up for motorhomes and LPG/GPL is available at most filling stations, with only a single jobsworth declining to fill up the Gaslow system. Motorhome service points are widely available and a lot of municiple parking areas have foul and freshwater services available for free. Everywhere I've been has been welcoming and friendly. Definite in plan for a future tour.

Greece for me and my circumstances will have to wait until the season where I can stay in the motorhome for the duration of the ferry crossing. It's unlikely to be in 2019 as I want to explore Scandivavia next year during the warmer months. 

So I've set the satnav for Naples, 225km due west along the toll road A16/E842 for a Sunday drive.

james


I'm hoping that Macron will have resigned by the time I get up to the French border else it's going to be interesting trying to traverse France


----------



## John H

FringeDweller said:


> Has anyone experienced the non-toll s16 route along the Adriatic Italian coast ? It's really something else to behold. It is the worst maintained road I have ever encountered.
> 
> It takes you through the centre of every town along the route, it really taxes your patience, concentration and driving skills to the max.
> 
> My tyres and suspension really took a lot of hammer with the uneven and pot-holed surfaces.
> 
> I'm really glad that I had just replaced the ISRI seats with suspension seats - they are proving to be a sound investment and are good for the spine and general driving comfort.
> 
> Arrived at Bari yesterday and started to phone around the ferry companies. Anek/Superfast and Grimaldi operate from Bari to Greece.
> 
> Daily ferry departures to Igoumenitsa port in Greece and to the port of Patras are available.
> 
> I wanted "camping on deck", where I would be allowed to stay in the motorhome, with the option of walking the dog every couple of hours as needed.
> This option is available, but only during the summer season, from April. The crossing times are 10 hours to Igoumenitsa and 16 hours to Patras.
> 
> The options available at this time of the year all involved me being separated from the pooch for most of the crossing.
> 
> A stealth crossing, where I would ignore the rules and stay in the camper would require me to somehow persuade the pooch that he couldn't pee for 10 or 16 hours, this is obviously not a realistic proposition.
> 
> So a new plan is required.
> 
> I've decided to head back north, along the med coast, Naples, Rome etc and along the French southern coast and spend my winter in Iberia.
> 
> The three weeks on the road so far have been chilly with minimal sunshine, this is not what I am looking for so it's Spain & Portugal until the spring (ish).
> 
> The situation in France is looking to be a challenge, there is widespread fuel rationing and the Yellow Vest protests are getting more lively but I'll have to run the gauntlet to get across France and into Spain..
> 
> Italy looks like a splendid spring/summer destination, they are really geared up for motorhomes and LPG/GPL is available at most filling stations, with only a single jobsworth declining to fill up the Gaslow system. Motorhome service points are widely available and a lot of municiple parking areas have foul and freshwater services available for free. Everywhere I've been has been welcoming and friendly. Definite in plan for a future tour.
> 
> Greece for me and my circumstances will have to wait until the season where I can stay in the motorhome for the duration. It's unlikely to be in 2019 as I want to explore Scandivavia next year during the warmer months.
> 
> So I've set the satnav for Naples, 225km due west along the toll road A16/E842 for a Sunday drive.
> 
> james
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that Macron will have resigned by the time I get up to the French border else it's going to be interesting trying to traverse France



If you want to avoid France, there is a very good ferry, run by Grimaldi Lines, that runs from Civitavecchia (the port for Rome) to Barcelona. We did it earlier this year and cut 600 miles off our journey.

PS the weather here in Almeria is glorious at the moment


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*LO! a sign appeared in the skies over Italy*

SARNI it said, 





And, what a sarni it was...




I'm seriously impressed with the quality of the food in the service areas.


----------



## Deleted member 62288

John H said:


> If you want to avoid France, there is a very good ferry, run by Grimaldi Lines, that runs from Civitavecchia (the port for Rome) to Barcelona. We did it earlier this year and cut 600 miles off our journey.
> 
> PS the weather here in Almeria is glorious at the moment



Glorious weather is what I want... 

I'll look into the ferry situation once I get past Naples, though I suspect that it'll be the same limitations as between Italy & Greece, regarding dog/kennels etc.

Either way, I'll be in Iberia within a week or so.

james


----------



## Clunegapyears

I know you’ve made your decision to head west ... but did you look at pet friendly cabins?  This is what we did and took our own food on board. You walk the dog on deck ... pooping on the poop deck!  Sicily can be very warm too.


----------



## John H

FringeDweller said:


> SARNI it said,
> 
> View attachment 68886
> 
> 
> And, what a sarni it was...
> 
> View attachment 68887
> 
> 
> I'm seriously impressed with the quality of the food in the service areas.



That's Italy for you - superb food and wine; crap roads.


----------



## jagmanx

*Maybe go to Southern Italy*

Do the complete BOOT (of Italy) and certainly the toe
You will be almost as far south as Benidorm and all of Greece
Lovely Cappuccino and cheap as French Fries
Fuel cheaper than France and available
Maybe Sicily if you want.. Ok I posted we did not enjoy but that was High Summer..
Too hot too busy too costly
I would expect it to be warm if you are on the coast.
Ok cool if you venture inland and upwards

As you have posted good M-Way services food and water
No tolls in southern Italy but some in Sicily

Hope you work out what suits you


----------



## Deleted member 74361

Re the 'Toe of Italy' - I spent one night in Reggio di Calabria on my boat in 1987 and felt very 'uncomfortable' in that town. Marina Manager was friendly but the townspeople looked very dour and unhappy. Did not feel like Italy. But then it is the HQ of a certain organization.


----------



## John H

FringeDweller said:


> Glorious weather is what I want...
> 
> I'll look into the ferry situation once I get past Naples, though I suspect that it'll be the same limitations as between Italy & Greece, regarding dog/kennels etc.
> 
> Either way, I'll be in Iberia within a week or so.
> 
> james



A wise decision, I think - Greece is normally very chilly at this time of year and southern Italy/Sicily, although warm, can be quite wet. For the best (ie driest and warmest) weather in Spain, head south of Valencia. If you get the ferry I mentioned, you could be here very quickly. I don't have pets but I believe that the ferries do pet-friendly cabins - worth a try.


----------



## vanmandan

if you're dead set on Spain.....I'd seriously recommend the ferry from Cittavechia to Barcelona.
driving up the west coast of Italy, you'll eventually have to circumnavigate Genoa...( no fun ).
then take the motorway along the Ligurian coast (endless tunnels & viaducts)....don't even think about trying 
the non motorway coast roads......much worse than the east coast Italian roads.
after the Italian motorway, just over the French border, you have the horrendous drive down the mountain behind Monaco.
it's motorway, but always scares the sh*t out of me.
if you want to break up the ferry journey.....sail to Sardinia (Porto Torres....easy wilding around the port).....
then ferry on to Barcelona.
just my 2 cents ......happy trails.


----------



## jagmanx

*Agree 100%*



vanmandan said:


> if you're dead set on Spain.....I'd seriously recommend the ferry from Cittavechia to Barcelona.
> driving up the west coast of Italy, you'll eventually have to circumnavigate Genoa...( no fun ).
> then take the motorway along the Ligurian coast (endless tunnels & viaducts)....don't even think about trying
> the non motorway coast roads......much worse than the east coast Italian roads.
> after the Italian motorway, just over the French border, you have the horrendous drive down the mountain behind Monaco.
> it's motorway, but always scares the sh*t out of me.
> if you want to break up the ferry journey.....sail to Sardinia (Porto Torres....easy wilding around the port).....
> then ferry on to Barcelona.
> just my 2 cents ......happy trails.



Certainly from LaSpezia to and beyond Genoa the non-toll route would be herrendous 
OP experienced bad roads recently on the east ...double the problem and more !

We travelled from Susa going near Turin and south to Cuneo on Non-toll roads...Rutted Pot-hold Traffic after that is was M Ways always. As I posted earlier we spent a total of 117Euros on Italian Tolls including Sicily -but not including Ferries) 
Well worth it

When planning to go via Genoa remember one of the main bridges collapsed late summer so beware of the satnav but there will be diversions signed


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*December 12th update*

Tonight will be my last night in Italy, I'll be in France sometime tomorrow.

I've skipped the intention to travel along the French Coast and have retraced my previous route via Turin and under Mont Blanc via the Frejus tunnel. 

No idea what the trip down to Perpignon will be like with regard to protests and fuel rationing, but my Guardian Angels will take care of that.

dark & cold outside, just east of Turin, hoping to get some sunshine by the weekend.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

vanmandan said:


> if you're dead set on Spain.....I'd seriously recommend the ferry from Cittavechia to Barcelona.
> driving up the west coast of Italy, you'll eventually have to circumnavigate Genoa...( no fun ).
> then take the motorway along the Ligurian coast (endless tunnels & viaducts)....don't even think about trying
> the non motorway coast roads......much worse than the east coast Italian roads.
> after the Italian motorway, just over the French border, you have the horrendous drive down the mountain behind Monaco.
> it's motorway, but always scares the sh*t out of me.
> if you want to break up the ferry journey.....sail to Sardinia (Porto Torres....easy wilding around the port).....
> then ferry on to Barcelona.
> just my 2 cents ......happy trails.




Thanks Dan, I've heeded your comments, I really don't like heights and there is enough aggro in France already so I've gone for the Frejus tunnel again and will get down to Perpignon on the motorways to get the miles behind me asap. #

james


----------



## vanmandan

the best laid plans o' mice & men....
gang aft agley.

                        R. Burns

here comes the sun......

                                  G. Harrison

you can get it if you really want......

                                                     J. Cliff


party on dude......


----------



## jagmanx

FringeDweller said:


> Thanks Dan, I've heeded your comments, I really don't like heights and there is enough aggro in France already so I've gone for the Frejus tunnel again and will get down to Perpignon on the motorways to get the miles behind me asap. #
> 
> james



We also do not like heights.
The alternative to Frejus tunnel is Col de Mont Cenis
High but not steep or scary
We used it in the summer very good ..................BUT NOT NOW (I expect the pass is closed)


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Sunday 16th Dec - bandits avoided.*

Sitting in the Galp service area on the A7/E15 Autovia Del Mediteraneo just south of Valencia.
My last night in France was in Languedoc-Roussilon, crossed the border into Spain on Saturday morning, didn't see a protest and filled up twice since the Frejus with no fuel rationing or apparent shortages. Probably because I stayed on the motorways for the last leg of France.


First pull in for a break after crossing into Spain was a lay by near Barcelona, where I encountered my first highwayman of this trip. A head appeared through the side / kitchen window and was very excited and wound up, trying to get me to open the door and go outside to inspect some "plastique damage" to the motorhome. His car was parked at an angle in front of me, blocking my exit.
Immediately recognising the situation, after having this T shirt in several colours from previous such attempts, I basically played ignorant and told him that I couldn't help. 
I was about to grab the phone to take some pictures of him, his mate and their car, I pointed to the dashcam and he walked once around the van before getting into his car and driving off. His mate stayed in the car but was watching very closely throughout.

I habitually have all door deadlocks on when I am parked up, luckily the dog had just completed his comfort break/new territory markups, and I had the doors locked and a window open.

Spent Saturday night at another service area south of Barcelona without incident. 

I've had similar attempts on my last 2 euro cruises, I've been lucky so far, partly due to my cautiousness when parked up in certain places.

Now just south of Valencia and I'm down to a T shirt, it's very windy, making the driving in a straight line a little challenging. 

I've got no fixed plans from this point in time, the laundry is building up so I'll probably seek out some campsite digs for a while.

Happy Daze

james


----------



## Canalsman

That's a cautionary tale to which we should all take heed ...


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Loafing in a campsite for a week or so*

After being on the road for a month, I pulled into a campsite in Balerma, Almeria.
I've booked in for 2 weeks to catch up on the domestic chores, the usual 3 or 4 loads of laundry and endless free hot showers, I do tend to sleep better when I am in a safer place. This place (Mar Azul) is a typical big campsite occupied with many nation's retirees, wintering in the sunshine. Few English voices here.
Spend your holiday at Mar Azul Campsite in Balerma, Almeria (Spain)

Good atmosphere and good choice of cafe food. Found the local Spar for basic provisions, will be getting a taxi up to the larger Consum supermarket some time next week.

As always, no fixed plans for next destinations, but I'll probably follow the coast around to Tarifa, stopping off in the evenings as and when.

I need to get a proper SatNav, which allows vehicle dimensions / weight to be included in it's calculations, the hastily purchased TomTom (after losing my rag with the Garmin Camper), will insist on sending me up narrow allies and under low bridges, already had a few nightmares where I've had to reverse into oncoming traffic to retreat from a low bridge in Italy and several narrow side streets in Spain which were un-navigable to a motorhome.

Algecicras has a large Media-Markt that should sell me a suitable device.

That's all for now, dear reader, Happy Humbugs to those of you who participate in the Pagan Festivities, I'll be ignoring the entire thing as I usually do.

james


----------



## Clunegapyears

Have a look at Co Pilot for caravans ... it’s what we use.  Though nothing is fail safe.  Have a warm and dry Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Discokegs

I was really enjoying your updates. What have you been up to in the past month?


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE

FringeDweller said:


> After being on the road for a month, I pulled into a campsite in Balerma, Almeria.
> I've booked in for 2 weeks to catch up on the domestic chores, the usual 3 or 4 loads of laundry and endless free hot showers, I do tend to sleep better when I am in a safer place. This place (Mar Azul) is a typical big campsite occupied with many nation's retirees, wintering in the sunshine. Few English voices here.
> Spend your holiday at Mar Azul Campsite in Balerma, Almeria (Spain)
> 
> Good atmosphere and good choice of cafe food. Found the local Spar for basic provisions, will be getting a taxi up to the larger Consum supermarket some time next week.
> 
> As always, no fixed plans for next destinations, but I'll probably follow the coast around to Tarifa, stopping off in the evenings as and when.
> 
> I need to get a proper SatNav, which allows vehicle dimensions / weight to be included in it's calculations, the hastily purchased TomTom (after losing my rag with the Garmin Camper), will insist on sending me up narrow allies and under low bridges, already had a few nightmares where I've had to reverse into oncoming traffic to retreat from a low bridge in Italy and several narrow side streets in Spain which were un-navigable to a motorhome.
> 
> Algecicras has a large Media-Markt that should sell me a suitable device.
> 
> That's all for now, dear reader, Happy Humbugs to those of you who participate in the Pagan Festivities, I'll be ignoring the entire thing as I usually do.
> 
> james



Buy it on amazon.es and get it sent to Tarifa box, then just collect it when you arrive. Use google translate on the website to figure it out.


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Update Feb 2 - In a Voluntary Persistent vegetative state*

Hola Dear Reader,

After spending the festering weeks in Balerma, Almereia, I headed west and booked 4 weeks in a great campsite just outside of Tarifa town. 

I've been here before, in 2016, (when I needed to catch up with the laundry and armpits), I ended up spending 3 months here.

Tarifa has a nice buzz on many levels. with some of the best weather in Europe. It is also one of the windiest places in the EU. This is what makes it the Kite surfing capital. It attracts people of all persuasions and backgrounds and everyone gets on just fine together.

I looked up an old friend who helped me to track down some splendid home-grown which has resulted in a deep chill - happy daze.
So I've done jack for the whole month of January while seriously enjoying every moment.

Current status is  "Persistent vegetative state", no plans to re-animate in the short term.

Looking into February, I have no plans other than to look into getting the required tickets for Spanish residency. a couple of acres in the sun has been looking very appealing for a few years. So I'll need to jump through a few hoops to get a NINO and other tickets that will allow me to buy land or property over here. Same needed buying/insuring a car. (or a tractor), I've wanted to own a tractor since I was a kid. 

It'll be interesting to see how Brexit affects ex-pat applicants for Spanish residency.  

Medium term I'd like to head north into Scandinavia for some of the summer months. Italy is defiantly on the cards for some summer fun, as is Greece. General guide for me is to move if it gets too hot or cold, chase the sweet spot, wherever it might be. 

Depends on how challenging the bureaucracy is regarding the residency application, which might take several months, pushing me past the Brexit date with it's unknowns.
My main concern is to ensure that the pooch can travel freely and across borders., humans and motor homes should have no problems, perhaps having to pay for a tourist visa or similar irritation. European countries still want tourists and the income that we bring.

Updates will continue, but frequency and content will vary.

Thanks You Dear Reader, Hasta Luego

james


----------



## Stanski

*Well - what have you achieved?*

Started to read your exploits on an occasional basis prior to Xmas.
Now the story has dried, what you need is to get back on track.
Sort it soldier


----------



## Deleted member 62288

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> Buy it on amazon.es and get it sent to Tarifa box, then just collect it when you arrive. Use google translate on the website to figure it out.



I eventually orderered a TomTom Camper from Argos, had it delivered to my sis's house, who then forwarded it to me here in Tarifa.
The satnav arrived yesterday and is ready to go.

I drove into Algeciras last week, there is a MediaMarkt and a Carrefour who both advertise these TomToms on their respective websites.
But I wasted my diesel and time as their in-store range was abysmal. Order on the website was suggested at both places... Fat chance of success, all in Spanish with no option to have a EN page. I did try but failed.

I am currently awaiting a pair of Dometic ext. fridge vents. I have been without the top vent since sometime in November, I noticed its absence when I arrived in Belgium, no idea what happened to it, probably at the side of the rough track that I had to negotiate in W/Sussex when I departed.

For one reason or another I had been trying to source & order these since November and have only just got them in sight, that is the tracking page tells me that as of 04:00 this morning, they had arrived "at the destination country" which is puzzling as they arrived at CDG which is in Paris....  

All part of life's rich tapestry aye?



james


----------



## Canalsman

If you use Chrome as your browser it will translate web pages to English if you wish.

Works well in most cases ...


----------



## Deleted member 62288

I'm getting close to getting the arse into gear again (and the hymer, pooch etc) Tarifa is splendid, the place really tickles my chakras, but with my limited mobility I tend to stay at the campsite almost all of the time, this gets boring eventually, so...

By the weekend, (probably, possibly, maybe, perhaps) I'll have reconfigured the Hymer and all loose items etc, into travel mode (as opposed to loafing-on-a-campsite mode) and will be making a left and sideways move (west) over into the Algarve to further explore the delights of Portugal.

I have an intention of spending a few months in Scandinavia during the summer before heading to the UK.
After which, I'll be getting an early MOT on the Hymer, currently it's mid November.. not the best month to return to Blighty just for an MOT. is it? 

I met this couple from Norway, who have sold up and have been full-timing for 12 months or so, nice people, good website of theirs, Google translate is needed - which produces some humorous English mis-translations, but hey, wga toffee ?

FinnSummeTone - Pa heltid i bobil - Finn & Tona's adventures in a camper (albeit a very posh camper). Their camper has a dry toilet, it evaporates the liquids and cremates the solids... upon enquiry regarding the cost of one, in the region of 4K, I can think of a whole lot of fun to be had for 4 grand, so it's 2x replacement thetford cassettes for me.

While in the UK and if I am intending to spend next winter in Tarifa, I'll be trailoring a car behind me so I'll be buying one of them WAV jobbies, that have been modified with a ramp and space for a mobility scooter. This combination will really open up a huge number of opportunities to me. (WAV is Wheelchair Accessible Vehicle).
Peugeot Partner Tepee - Auto - 2013 - Wheelchair Accessible  | eBay

The one in the link above is an example, the colour is dreadful, but is typical of what I would be buying.

I'll have to buy another trailer too, a Peugeot Teepee size will need a twin axle trailer, my current one is ok for a Fiat 500 sized car.

Other stuff that needs attention;

2x new Thetford cassettes, yesterday a few hours was spent mopping up and disinfecting the flooded toilet locker, looks like the rubber seal at the bottom of the pan, has perished, the spare cassette had a dislocated sliding mechanism, so to get a working solution, I had to delve in and cannabalise both to get a good one.
Not one of my best afternoon's memories. 
I'll see if I can buy a replacement pair in Portugal, I really don't want to clean up and repair the originals...

I only know of one Camper Spares place in the Algarve, near Loule, trouble is, the owner is widely reputed to have a bit of an attitude, which always rubs me the wrong way... So I'll be giving them a wide berth.

I packed the camera but not the charger for the batteries, I'll have to try and track that down or replace. I've taken hardly any pictures this trip out.

I need to swap out the iron and load up the espresso machine.

I can't believe how much crap I have in the rear garage/locker, that needs to be thinned out - but knowing me, I'll find more crap to load up.

That's about all I have on my current agenda, but I am easily and rapidly influenced by anything remotely hedonistic, so who knows what may change or emerge ?

But I am allowing maximum self indulgence to affect me, as often as I can (where legal) so I may change my plans to who knows what.
I realise that I am incredibly fortunate and grateful of my options and choices.

That's the update dear reader, 

Greetings from Tarifa...

James


----------



## Deleted member 62288

POI Admin said:


> If you use Chrome as your browser it will translate web pages to English if you wish.
> 
> Works well in most cases ...



I have previously tried that, it all goes down the pan when the checkout and payment websites failed when going via a third party website (google.com).
The VISA payment system was deeply unhappy.

The last thing that I need is for my card(s) to get cancelled because of suspicious behaviour detected coming from a foreign internet address, with a Spanish delivery address.


Sorted for this purchase anyways.

james


----------



## shaunr68

FringeDweller said:


> I only know of one Camper Spares place in the Algarve, near Loule, trouble is, the owner is widely reputed to have a bit of an attitude, which always rubs me the wrong way... So I'll be giving them a wide berth.


Hi, presumably this refers to the English co-owner of Camperserv - he carried out a repair on my fridge before Christmas and while his customer service skills aren't anything to write home about, he wasn't unfriendly or anything.  Just not very good with people, but polite enough and got the job done at a very good price.  I'd get in touch via their Faceache page to ask if they have the part(s) in stock. If so I'm sure you could tolerate a couple of minutes of slightly abrupt customer service in order to pick up and pay for the goods.


----------



## John H

shaunr68 said:


> Hi, presumably this refers to the English co-owner of Camperserv - he carried out a repair on my fridge before Christmas and while his customer service skills aren't anything to write home about, he wasn't unfriendly or anything.  Just not very good with people, but polite enough and got the job done at a very good price.  I'd get in touch via their Faceache page to ask if they have the part(s) in stock. If so I'm sure you could tolerate a couple of minutes of slightly abrupt customer service in order to pick up and pay for the goods.



I have just used Camperserv in Loule to get a replacement Holding Tank Mechanism for my Thetford toilet (after two failures to get the part in in Cadiz and Seville). They promptly replied to my e-mails and had the part waiting for me when I arrived. Mind you, he did say he would have to kill me when I mistakenly said "gracias" (my excuse is I had just come from five months in Spain!). Incidentally, it was £5 cheaper than the price listed on Thetford's website.


----------



## Deleted member 62288

Hotel Tarifornia, you can checkout any time you like, 
- but you can never leave...

I see that the UK is having a basking weekend, most unusual but most welcome I'm sure. - Enjoy.

Hola Dear Reader, Many Thanks to the few dwindlers who check in here occasionally to enquire of my fortunes.
(They are pretty fookin good as it happens, Thanks for enquiring.)

Well, sometimes in life, something, somewhere or someone gets well absorbed into your inner fabric, under your skin..ay?
Right now, it's a somewhere.

I am gazing over the Strait of Gibraltar at the Atlas Mountains of North Africa, watching the ships heading to and from the Med and the horses on the beach. Last week a Russian Galleon type of Sailing ship went past me and into the Med.

18-20 outside with a warm breeze coming over from Africa. Only downside to the African winds here is the effect they can have on Dave, my Jack Russell, he sometimes catches a whiff of a seasonal prospect wafting in the air.. He becomes distracted and goes off his food...

Apparently dogs can whiff a mate in season who is miles away. Well I reckon that somewhere over the water there is a female camel who is wafting her offers to the winds, if Dave ever meets his amore, it'll be fun to watch hime working out how to get up to that height, prolly try to hump it's leg.

A single Kite surfer is over near Tarifa, usually there are dozens, must be the wrong Levante or Penientes for today.
One is good for kite surfing and the other is better for wind surfing, apparently.
The wind Poniente and Levante in Tarifa

I've been on a campsite since January with direct access to Playa de los Lances, I've moved around the campsite to get different outlooks and views, right now, my windscreen is facing the beach and Africa beyond, I leave the cab blinds open 24/7 just to catch the ever changing scenery.
Playa de los Lances Surf Report, Surf Forecast and Live Surf Webcams

I've had a couple of loose Tarifa departure dates planned, which have now passed, Easter weekend is my current rationale keeping me here, not wanting to scrounge a parkup during a Grockle Puente weekend.  
I have another excuse planned for early May, a mate of mine spends his winters in his Concord, surfing off the beaches down in the Western Sahara somewhere. 
He lives off the grid every winter for 5 or 6 months. He has a roof full of pv panels and a couple of extra stand-alone panels which get plugged in to his system. He is all 12v and LPG. He uses municipal waste facilities in the nearby town. A rent free winter on the beach, near the Equator.Nice.

He'll be landing at or near Tarifa in a couple of weeks or so, en-route to the UK, to work his summer to enable his winter.. Prolly hang about here some more, once he's passed through, I'll be looking north, possibly via a bit of the west first.

I am wondering about Scandinavia for some of the summer. So I'll be looking at which route appeals to my chakras at that point in time.. Could go along the Western route, up the Atlantic coast or perhaps up through France and Germany. Then, there's the eastern option, via Germany, Poland, Latvia, Estonia and a ferry crossing to Helsinki.

I am working on the assumption that I will be off-grid for most of my route north, unless I get distracted or the tanks/laundry need attention

I have to get back to the UK to get a new small van, with a wheelchair ramp arrangement and another car trailer.

My passport expires during Q1.20 so I'll be getting a replacement - colour unknown, possibly blue.

A new summer MOT on the Hymer (currently November, which is not the best time for a return to the UK just for an MOT) then back to sunny climes with decent aux transport in tow.

I'm ignoring the effects/non-effects of Brexit or not, until something compelling is announced. 

I am truly blessed to have such options.


james

End of  update


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*another update*

Addendum...

I was going through my documents yesterday, checking dates for vehicle insurance, mots, passports etc. Seeing what I had to get done to keep me at liberty. 

Saturday was 420 day, so I had to participate in the usual celebrations while I waded through the pile of paperwork and documents.

I had a new MOT done on the Hymer during November. I have driven a total of 6282 km since then. A large chunk of that was getting down to the heel of Italy (Bari) and then back up to the Frejus tunnel and down to southern Spain. Also a trip to the top of Mont Blanc and back down again due to the snow blocking the roads up there. 

The majority of the miles were done between late November and Early January, most of this time was off-grid. Since January, I've been on campsites with a weekly short hop to Tarifa Lidls to re-provision the choklit and coffee supplies.

I had upgraded the 12v electrics last summer. A new Victron MPPT controller for the aux batteries and a Sterling B2B for the engine battery. 
2 new Victron deep-cycle AGM batteries giving me 460 Ah of reserve. Even during the grey months of November and December, I always had plenty of 12v.

I took some flack in a thread on here last year, about the madness of using a Sterling B2B hanging off the MPPT solar controller. 
It was insisted (often in an animated and excitable manner) that this would not work because.... (waffle and BS). 
https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...rminals-what-practical-use-mh.html?highlight=

Apparently these Sterling units will ONLY work when they are hanging off the engine alternator.(plain wrong advice)
Well I've proven that this is simply incorrect and the Sterling unit will operate with ANY nominal 12v input, whether it is an alternator, MPPT solar controller or even another 12v battery.

Thankfully, I have a highly accurate BS-ometer with a supplementary Dogma-ometer, both of which went off the scale on this issue. 
Both meters where ignored and were replaced with Science, Physics and Logic, this combination always leads to a desirable outcome, especially when supported with experience.
And, LO, it was so.

Enjoy the easter weekend dear reader.

Here's my thread discussing which batteries I should buy:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...batteries-if-money-not-factor.html?highlight=

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*Russian Galleon*

The Shtandart Project - The Official Authorised Website of the Frigate Shtandart 

Not 100% sure, as I didn't bookmark the entry when I first looked it up, but this vessel The Shtandart, was the galleon type of tall ship that sailed past me last week, heading into the med. It reminded me of HMS Victory. A beautiful sight to see.

From their web site:

The Frigate Shtandart is the exact replica of the man-of-war built by Peter the Great in 1703 in order to defend Saint Petersburg.
Modern Shtandart was built in 1999 is a functional training tallship.

Update, 
Lots of pictures here:
SHTANDART (MMSI: 273452840) Schiffsfotos | AIS Marine Traffic

It's currently moored at the Spanish navel port / base of Rota 

Vessel details for: SHTANDART (Sailing Vessel) - MMSI 273452840, Call Sign UAEM Registered in Russia  | AIS Marine Traffic

james


----------



## carol

Hi James, just caught up with this thread. Wow, you really go for it - I thought 3 months doing Spain and Portugal was adventurous! Do you full-time or are you just away a lot?


----------



## Deleted member 62288

carol said:


> Hi James, just caught up with this thread. Wow, you really go for it - I thought 3 months doing Spain and Portugal was adventurous! Do you full-time or are you just away a lot?



Carol, 3 months doing Spain and Portugal IS adventurous! FIFY

I've been living in vans and caravans since 2009 ish. I've managed 3x previous long adventures 3x 6 months sojourns to France, Spain & Portugal. 

I am now on my 4th whimsey.  As you can see from the title of the thread, I was initially planning to winter in Greece, instead, I ended up with the hots for Italy after a month long whirlwind romance (with the country - alas) in December. 
I've been chillin' in Tarifa since January. I'll likely be here for 3 or 4 more weeks then I'll be heading generally northwards. 
As I mention earlier in the thread, I like to keep my plans to a minimum, with maximum flexibility.

I have a few things that I need to do in the UK and lots of other things that I WANT to do elsewhere - a balance will prevail.

I am hoping to continue to travel around Europe indefinitely or until some official taps me on the shoulder and dictates otherwise. 
This Brexit clown show outcomes will no doubt have a direct influence on my plans. Most directly on Insurances and pet travel.

I'd like to obtain legal resident status in any EU country, to enable me to still enjoy travel freedom across the EU.

The are complications ahead for all of us who like to roam in a van. Worse case scenario is that Brits will have to buy visas. Visas can usually be extended. 
There will be hoops to jump through, as there are now, the future will give us a different set of hoops to jump through. 

We wo't be imprisoned inside fortress UK, tourists are essential to many EU countries, the tourist's money will make most things possible, I'm hoping anyways.

I'm using the Brexit extension as "free bonus time" to travel Europe as much as possible, while it's on offer.
If the extension to Halloween is honoured, we should start seeing details coming out of the various government departments, regarding passports, driver's licenses, border and customs procedures and limitations etc etc. Until this happens, I'll be ignoring it all and just drive on.

Keep on trucking

james


----------



## Stanski

*Well Done - Now its May - So have you gone North?*

I was hoping to have possibly met you during our travels through Portugal and Spain this spring, but we had to bypass Tarifa going direct to Alicante from Seville.
Anyways seems you've got your house in order and have developed a taste for writing.  Good.
Scandinavia requires some planning, beware the temperature does not get much above 18 degress, also to stretch your budget it is a good idea to pre-register your vehicle for cheap tolls through tunnels and ferries.

Lots of advice on here about it - I recall MossyPossy is visiting currently.

Wishing you the best of luck with brexit - we are off to Italy in a few weeks, only our second time and some research to do and hope to return by September before the Brexit finallee.


----------



## Stanski

*What have you achieved?*

Latest news?  Have you made it to Scandyland?


----------



## Stanski

*Latest ?*

Now June - what have you got up to?


----------



## Deleted member 62288

*update 31st August*

After returning to the UK in late June, I booked into a "national club" campsite in Wickham Hampshire for 3 weeks.
I departed that boot camp after 2 nights and wild-camped around the Portsmouth area for a couple of weeks.

I had offended their rule book on at least 6 occasions within my first 24 hours. Way to regimented for my liking.

One example of their anal retentive attitude is that dogs leads must be no longer than 2 metres so the retractable lead was "illegal"
Another is that all vehicles must be parked within 12 inches of a white post, which is planted on every pitch, I was about 2 foot from the post to accommodate a LH drive vehicle with the habitation door on the opposite side to most UK vehicles. This was also deemed illegal.

I was so far from the electric post that I had joined up 2 orange cables, also deemed illegal by the brain-dead moron that was patrolling the site looking for offenders. A fire risk apparently.
There were several other illegal acts (according to brain dead bloke) so I told them where to file it and departed. 
The prospect of regular and fractious interactions with zombies was not very appealing to my free spirit.

I have never felt so unwelcome at any place, in any country in over 12 years of almost full time motor-homing.
I may have been my beard, which I wear in a plait, or the whiff of me after 10 days of travel and wet wipe administrations, 
I was looking forward to a hot shower, which were out of service because of ..... wet wipes blocking the camps drains.

Found a much more informal site near to Littlehampton and have been more or less static since early July.

I plan on returning to Spain within the next 3 weeks or so after upgrading my travel arrangements.

I've bought a Citroen Berlingo with a fitted ramp in the back to allow easy access for a mobility scooter.
My only transport when looking at cars was the Hymer, which I used to travel to west London to view the Berlingo... 
Huge mistake on my behalf, I got caught up in the Low Emission Zone near Twickenham, which cost me a penalty of £500. 
****! Transport for Londonn you are evil.


I also bought a Electric golf buggy rather than a mobility scooter, which looks a lot less naff that a standard mobility scooter.

Patterson Products – Manufacturer, Wholesale & Resale

Missing link is a twin axle car trailer, which is my priority for the coming week.

So I'll be hauling a car-on-a-trailer down to Southern Spain before the end of September.

I had a new MOT on the Hymer this past week, passed with an adviisory that I am overweight by 300 kilos. Looking at my plate I seem to have a 4.6k vehicle with a max weight of 6.0k so where the 300kilos excess comes from I haven't a clue. The loaded weight is 4.5k. I'm ignoring it anyway.

Had new shoes on the rear axle and freed up a sticky caliper on the front. 4 new tyres on the back - Dunlop ecocoline.

The Hymer is going to be hauling around 2 tons behind it down to Spain.

I'll not be doing much wild camping for the foreseeable as I intend to camp in Tarifa and see what residency tickets I can obtain that will allow me to stay after Brexit and possible buy an acre or several.

I am so sad after wiping my phone, which lost me my travel history and hundreds of photos. including all of my stopovers in France, Belgium, Italy, Spain and Portugal. c'est la vie. I'll be trying some of those undelete programs when I have some loafing time available.

There are still plans to tour Scandinavia and Italy, I may even make it to Greece but I want to secure legal residency in Iberia as a first priority.

Being badly handicapped with a lot of pre-existing conditions is the major hurdle to clear before I'll be given residency. 
Depends on how Brexit addresses reciprocal health care, which will determine my health coverage in the future.

In the extreme, I could always marry a Spanish girl... bit of an overkill though.

Thank you dear reader for staying this far through my rambles, More news as it happens.

james


----------



## iampatman

Hi James,

You might want to have a look at this regarding reciprocal health care between UK and Spain post brexit.

Living in Spain - GOV.UK

I’ve been through the process for application for resedencia so if I can help or advise you on the process give me a pm. 

Meanwhile if you get down this way on your travels in Spain you’re more than welcome to call in for a chat and a beer, we have disabled access where we live (dependent upon the size of the golf buggy!).

Happy travels,

Pat


----------



## The laird

Nice to see your still onboard pat ,thanks for that and hope both you are well


----------



## iampatman

The laird said:


> Nice to see your still onboard pat ,thanks for that and hope both you are well



Yep, still here Gordon enjoying a different lifestyle but still missing the motorhome some days. An Opel Astra isn’t really a replacement 

Pat


----------



## winks

Thank you for keeping the thread going James.

You write well and it is pleasure to read your adventures, especially as we are stuck for the time being in family related palaver.

Stick with it.

Cheers

H


----------



## Deleted member 62288

winks said:


> Thank you for keeping the thread going James.
> 
> You write well and it is pleasure to read your adventures, especially as we are stuck for the time being in family related palaver.
> 
> Stick with it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H



Thank you Harold, I haven't been doing much of interest this summer, my update pretty much covers most events. 

I have to say that the weather has been splendid here dahn sarf,  the sunshine seemed to follow me over from Spain, back in June and has stayed with me since. Some days recently, it was hotter here than Tarifa. 

Thanks for reading my snippets, I'll keep writing them as long as folks enjoy reading them.

james


----------



## Deleted member 62288

So I am sitting on a farm near Littlehampton, trailer loaded with a berlingo, all strapped down and I'm ready to rock & roll (not too much I hope) I'll be in the tunnel and en route to Calais on Sunday. The only wild camping I'm planning on is evening stopovers in France and Spain, they'll be service areas on the main drag.

This winter is going to be simply loafing in Tarifa and seeing what hoops I'll need to jump through to get a Spanish resident ticket.
I had inquired back in January, at that time brexit was happening in March (or was it May?) then extended to Halloween. 
until the details are worked out by the Westminster clown show, the Spanish officials are unsure how to process applications.

So I'll do what I can, staying optimistic. If I fail in Spain, I'll take a look at Portugal or possibly Italy.
I have an urge - (several actually) to explore Italy and Scandinavia also, but my focus and priority is to get a resident's ticket in an EU country so that I can buy an acre or two of heaven and not have to return to the UK every year for MOTs etc. 

Early start manana the M25 southern should be pretty light, trafficwise, but the roadworks will still be the same.

Updates luego...

james


----------



## Stanski

[QUOTE="iampatman,]
Meanwhile if you get down this way on your travels in Spain you’re more than welcome to call in for a chat and a beer, we have disabled access where we live (dependent upon the size of the golf buggy!)
[/QUOTE]
Nice gesture - give yerself a slap on the back.


----------



## Barny BG

Greece and Athens 20c  at the moment and so is Bulgaria,but forecast cold on the way.Anyone thinking of Greece,consider route Germany,Austria Serbia,Bulgaria Greece,or you can veer right in the middle of Serbia down to Thessaloniki  and then on down to Athens and beyond,Another route is Germany.Austria,Romania,Bulgaria...mostly motorways and easy driving,All safe and very beautiful,there's Brit campsites in Romania and Bulgaria


----------

